# World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Completed!



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

*The Special Edition is up for sale now as of 8/28/16* *HERE**
Standard version available for purchase HERE*
What better way to end your week, than announcing the project, you've been working on for over 3 months. Unlike my other projects, I've made a limited number of this light and it will go up for sale in about 48 hours. Let me start by saying, that it has been the most challenging build from start to finish. As you've noticed, the title claims, that this is the smallest titanium (also Mokume Gane, and Brass)flashlight, using a high power LED. I'm pretty confident with this statement, but if you aware of anything smaller, let me know, and I will correct my title. If you're interested in how I came up with building this light, keep reading, otherwise, feel free, to roll down, and look at the photos of the light. So here is the background story, and a little more info on the process of the build. 
When I first started on this project, I never intended to build multiple pieces of this, my only intention was to build something out of Mokume Gane material. Being afraid, that I will ruin it on my lathe, I purchased the smallest, and the only available piece I could find (except a 1" dia. piece for over a $1000). The piece I've purchased was a 3/8" x 4" 3 color twisted piece, so my finish size needed to be smaller, than 3/8 of an inch. At first, I was planning on using a 5mm or 3mm Nichia LED, but I decided, that I want to have flexibility (in case I make a different host for the pill) and the high CRI for accurate colors. I've first designed a fairly accurate version on Solidworks, then it was time to hit the lathe. Some of the pieces were so small, that I had to use a magnifier over the lathe, so I could keep my eyes focused. It took me a long time to get all the parts done, since the tolerances were almost beyond my small lathe's capability. Once the body was done, it was time, to put my eyesight to the test again, and do the assembly of the 8mm pcb, the soldering work, and the assembly of the brass pill. When I first put the light together, I knew, it would be a cool piece, so I decided, to make a batch of 100 for others to enjoy as well. So next step, was waterproofing the light....which was a challenge in itself. After internal and external threads, I was left with so little material, that I wasn't sure, If it can be done. I was determined, to make a light, that can be fully disassembled, so permanently sealing the components were out of the question. I could also make this light with less sections, but again, I was determined to closely mimic it's larger counterparts. After a few days, I was able to find a groove depth, and o-ring size (8mm x 0.5mm) that would work with this light (I would still hit brick walls, once starting to make the parts on the CNC machines, eventually, I worked out all the issues.) The last two design features were also challenging, but after all the previous issues, it was no surprise. I wanted to be able to use tritium vials in the rear cap, but again, I was very limited on space. The choice of Tritium came to the 0.95mm x 3mm size, which is less common, as the larger ones, and also getting them could be a bit more difficult, but they are available, sometimes you just have to wait a few weeks for stock. I've nearly completed the prototype, when I hit an other issue. Since this light was design around the Maxell SR41W battery (sorry no Lithiums that would fit this size) I needed to use a sleeve that would prevent the first two of the batteries touching the side walls, so instead of some glue, or tape, I've managed to machine down a piece of Delrin to the interior hole size of the battery with the sidewall of only 0.0025 of an inch. This would not only prevent contact between the tube and the first batteries, but also made loading the batteries a breeze. They will not turn over as going down the tube, like other similar designs, but sliding down straight. I felt like sharing the story, since I've kept this project under wraps, there were no process posts like some others, where you can follow the project from design to prototype to finished product. Part of the reason for this was, that in just a few days of the announcement there is no months of waiting, instead, you can own it in a short time.
If you've read all this, you will be happy to hear about something. Since I've only had 4" of Mokume Gane material, and I could only do two pieces, instead of putting a hefty price-tag on it, it will be awarded free of charge (fully loaded with trits) once all pieces are sold, to one of the owner of my titanium lights. In order to win the Mokume Gane piece, you will have to own one of this light and participate in a photo contest, I will post specifics about, once sales goes up.
I've made this light, as an introduction, to show you the quality of the lights I can produce.If sales are successful, there will be others to follow, electronically more advanced, and larger in size. If you have any questions, feel free to ask in this post, and let me know, what you think! 

Sales will start on Sunday afternoon/evening 90 pieces total with 30 pcs. batches released every 10 days. (If sales are successful, there will be an other batch of 100 made, and that will be the end of this design)

So here are the specs:

*- Size: *1.04" x 3/8" (0.37") or 26.4mm x 9.44mm (if you're on the metric system) / With the split ring holder accessory 1.15" or 29.4mm
*- Weight:* 0.17 oz or 5 Grams
- *LED:* Nichia NVSL219BT-V1 4000K, 93 CRI, D200 Bin
 LED *Features*

Thermal resistance: 6C/W
Max Forward Current: 1.5A
Max Junction Temperature: 150C
Color Rendering: Ra 92
Electrically neutral thermal path
SW40 Tint
D200 Flux Bin([email protected])
L2 Voltage Bin ([email protected])
- *Light Engine:* Brass Pill with 8mm MCPCB
- *Window :* *7.5mm Sapphire glass* window, with AR coating on both sides, specifically tuned to the wavelenght of this LED 
- *Lumens: ~ 20-25 *( This is an estimate based on the current to LED, which is approximately 72mA max. on fresh batteries.
- *Runtime: *It is made for using in short intervals of 10-15 secs. it will have enough juice for about 100-150 of this 10-15 sec. burst. If ran continuously , it will run for about 45 mins. losing brightness until the 10 minute mark. then running it on about 2 lumens for the rest of its run-time)
 (_If you're getting this light, to look for lost treasures in the sand, it is N__ot the right light for you. On the other hand, if you're an enthusiast wanting to own a really cool piece that might not be replicated and you're ok, for using it for short intervals, or emergencys, you'll love this light. I have designed other hosts for this that is using 5A rechargeable__ cylindrical batteries, capable of providing about 800-900 mA _ _current to the LED. They might be available in the future, as an add-on, if I can work out all the issues_)
*Country of design and manufacture: *If you're feeling patriotic, you'll love to hear, that it was all designed and made here in *San Diego, California. * 
*Manufacturing: *With the exception of writing the CNC programs, I designed, assembled and even operated some of the CNC lathes and mills. (Haas SL-10 lathe and Haas VF-3SS mill)
(Machining on these pieces are to very tight tolerances, and are high quality, with smooth threads. This light is a mechanical gem! The light can be fully disassembled with the exception of the brass pill.
*Water Resistance:.10ft./3meters* (I will take this down up to 100' in the next few weeks and update the exact limitations. Waterproofing will work, as long as you don't back out the rear cap more, than you need to, to turn off the light.)


*Here comes the pictures: * For more pictures, please go to : https://www.flickr.com/photos/george7806/albums/72157671190387472

Exploded View









Brushed Titanium:








*Brushed Titanium with trits installed:

*






*Standing on a U.S. penny*








*The full collection, Brushed Titanium, Polished Brass, Polished Titanium, Mokume Gane (with trits installed)*








*For size comparison next to a AAA and an 18650 battery.*








*Brushed Titanium Rear View without trits installed:
*







*8mm Light Engines:*









*Wearing it around the neck:*







*Early Solidworks Design:*








*Full collection on a US quarter:*








*One of the two Mokume Gane made will be awarded to a lucky winner:*














*Don't let the size of the camera fool you, it's a miniature Minox Hasselblad:*








*In my hands it looks really small:*








 For more pictures, please go to : https://www.flickr.com/photos/george7806/albums/72157671190387472


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 6, 2016)

nice!


----------



## sandalian (Aug 6, 2016)

This is sick!
:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Aug 6, 2016)

Amazing and beautiful


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 6, 2016)

Super cool light. Amazing how small you were able to machine these parts.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 6, 2016)

Whoa! Very nice.
Did I mss the sale price range?


----------



## buds224 (Aug 6, 2016)

WANT! REALLY WANT!


----------



## mk2rocco (Aug 6, 2016)

Great job! These look very nice.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank You all for the kind words, it has been a challenging journey, some days I've had doubts about being able to complete it the way I wanted....but I've pushed until every detail came out exactly how I imagined!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Whoa! Very nice.
> Did I mss the sale price range?


No you haven't, it will be announced at the time of the sale starts tomorrow afternoon/evening. I won't go into details, but considering my cost, you'll be getting a bargain....


----------



## Zandar (Aug 6, 2016)

Very very nice! Another light I absolutely don't need but do want.


----------



## phosphor22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow - great light - been waiting for a light JUST like this -- will be looking forward to more information.


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 6, 2016)

Awesome! Amazing job.


----------



## vadimax (Aug 6, 2016)

I wonder how many people will get heart attack having lost that extremely small and expensive light


----------



## Wendee (Aug 6, 2016)

It's so tiny and beautiful I'd love to wear one of these! I can't believe how small it is. Holy moly, that's unbelievable! :goodjob:


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the compliments, I'm glad you like the design!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Super cool light. Amazing how small you were able to machine these parts.



It is what you'd call a machinist nightmare. Very tight tolerances, high probability of failure during manufacturing, but at the end it's all worth it!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

buds224 said:


> WANT! REALLY WANT!



Check the WTS titanium/exotic forum tomorrow around this time, and you'll have the chance, to get one!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

Zandar said:


> Very very nice! Another light I absolutely don't need but do want.



I have some of those too If you need incentive, I'd like to remind you, that by getting one, you'll be able to enter a contest and win the Mokume Gane version fully loaded! And the chances of winning one, is much better, than getting hit by lightning... 
With all jokes aside, I don't think this light is the run of the mill, that you'll find a different version of it anytime soon. It can only truly be appreciated by seeing it personally. Either way, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

phosphor22 said:


> Wow - great light - been waiting for a light JUST like this -- will be looking forward to more information.



Thank You Phosphor22, I thought it's a new generation of small lights....now all we need is, a sub-10mm Lithium battery to power these small devices, and we're good to go!
Like the Panasonic CG-320, which was announced nearly 2 years ago, but it still has not been available.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

ven said:


> Amazing and beautiful


Thanks Ven!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

jalano1222 said:


> Awesome! Amazing job.



Thank You!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I wonder how many people will get heart attack having lost that extremely small and expensive light



I don't know about losing the whole light, but I've managed to lose a Sapphire glass on the carpet, that is still missing in action....


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wendee said:


> It's so tiny and beautiful I'd love to wear one of these! I can't believe how small it is. Holy moly, that's unbelievable! :goodjob:


Thanks Wendee


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2016)

SR41..... 
so 4.5V, 25-32 mAh. it won't last 20 seconds before it dead reckons to dim mode. 


but I want one! XD


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 6, 2016)

Out of curiosity, is there any driver in this light or does it direct drive from the three batteries?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 6, 2016)

George7806 said:


> Thank You Phosphor22, I thought it's a new generation of small lights....now all we need is, a sub-10mm Lithium battery to power these small devices, and we're good to go!
> Like the Panasonic CG-320, which was announced nearly 2 years ago, but it still has not been available.



CR1/3N is a nice power source ....


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't know of any drivers with a 7mm board, I think that's tough even to solder a resistor


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Well done! Can't wait to hold one in my hand!


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 6, 2016)

R you planning on announcing the sale time before you put them up?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 6, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*



Illum said:


> SR41.....
> so 4.5V, 25-32 mAh. it won't last 20 seconds before it dead reckons to dim mode.
> 
> 
> but I want one! XD



Testing with fresh batteries, it went from 75mA to 50 mA during the 2 mins. Of continous test. After that, it was dropping with a quicker rate. I've been using the prototype since June, with shorter bursts...but it still lights up quite well. What do you base your estimates on, if you don't mnd me asking? By the way, they are 1.55V each, so it would be 4.65 Volts. I'm basing this data on tests I've ran yesterday with Maxell SR41W high drain batteries. There are other SR41W equivalents, and I have tried 4 different kind, including Varta, Renata, Energizer....none of them had the performance of this specific one....this is the priciest though, but at least, it's pricey for a reason. If you buy one, you can test it out yourself!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

egginator1 said:


> R you planning on announcing the sale time before you put them up?



I will try to announce it in this post 1 hour, before sales goes up, it would be around 6-7pm though.


----------



## wolfgaze (Aug 7, 2016)

Very cool looking... Nice work!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any driver in this light or does it direct drive from the three batteries?



No driver in this one, it is direct drive. Twist-on, Twist-off.


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

......


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 7, 2016)

George7806 said:


> I will try to announce it in this post 1 hour, before sales goes up, it would be around 6-7pm though.



Eastern time? Haha, just asking....


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

egginator1 said:


> Eastern time? Haha, just asking....


Valid question...that would be Pacific Standard time


----------



## archimedes (Aug 7, 2016)

Is there a resistor, or just relying on the batteries to control current ?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

egginator1 said:


> Eastern time? Haha, just asking....


Valid question...that would be Pacific Standard time


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Is there a resistor, or just relying on the batteries to control current ?



There is no resistor, space is very limited, and the current (75mA max.) what these batteries are capable of producing even with full charge, we're perfectly safe. The only advantage would've been using a resistor, is to lower the current and maybe gain a little more runtime...


----------



## reppans (Aug 7, 2016)

Beautiful piece and fabulous idea but the current draw required to yield 20+ lumens must be massive for these tiny button cells designed for a fraction of a milliamp. 

Any chance of a sub-/low- lumen version (or better yet multi-mode) that might have some continuous runtime on those cells? I know I'm one of the few low lumen/runtime enthusiasts here, but I personally find something in 0.5-1.0 lumen range to be ideal for task work in dark environments with dark-adapted eyes. 

Love the idea of having a jewelry quality light in case emergencies... but most of my emergencies have been about close task work and runtime.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

reppans said:


> Beautiful piece and fabulous idea but the current draw required to yield 20+ lumens must be massive for these tiny button cells designed for a fraction of a milliamp.
> 
> Any chance of a sub-/low- lumen version (or better yet multi-mode) that might have some continuous runtime on those cells? I know I'm one of the few low lumen/runtime enthusiasts here, but I personally find something in 0.5-1.0 lumen range to be ideal for task work in dark environments with dark-adapted eyes.
> 
> Love the idea of having a jewelry quality light in case emergencies... but most of my emergencies have been about close task work and runtime.



Thank You for your input Reppans, I appreciate all the feedback. As I understand your concern about having to put stress on this battery with the current this light is drawing, this is a high drain battery, that is designed for devices drawing more current than your average watch. I've tested this battery in the prototype since June, with absolutely no issues. From short burst to accidentally left on in the car while I was driving, the battery had no heat, leak issues or bulging...absolutely no indication of stress. Warranty of correct specs. and operation will be only granted, using this specific (Maxell SR41W) battery. As far as having this light being a sub/low lumen light, would've defeated the purpose of what I designed this light for. There are many slightly larger lights for the purpose you're describing, and my next design will have drivers to give you different options, but the purpose of this light was to be the smallest, using a high power emitter, which I think it succeed, even with the shortcomings compared to what a lithium battery could provide. I could've made a light just a little bit bigger, with full features, re-chargable batteries etc...but I took a gamble, and made something really special for fellow enthusiast like me. For this size, it is still a very capable light! Btw. I think, you'll be happy with my next design, which will have features, like the ones you were talking about.

I just wanted to add, that if you run the batteries down, it will have that 1 lumen illumination, for quite a long time.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

archimedes said:


> CR1/3N is a nice power source ....



I've looked into that one as well, but if I can go over 10mm size, I would rather use the 10150 Lithium.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 7, 2016)

Will you be posting a link to the sales thread here? Getting pretty excited as the time gets closer.


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hmmm...good question. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Soycd, check out #18.....?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes, and I can already tell you, that it will go on sale at 7PM PST. I have some very exciting news for the time being, which we can all thank to some of our own members, who doubted the run-time of this light. I've started a continuous run-time test, with brand new batteries, and I'm quite surprised at the results.
I have turned the light on 20 minutes ago, to see, how long will it last, until it becomes unusable. I went on full brightness for about 2 mins, then the brightness drops to about 10 lumens for the next 3 mins. from the 5-10 minute mark, the brightness has dropped from 10 to about 2 lumens and stayed at 2 lumens from the 10-27 min. mark (it is still running with the same brightness). I will complete this test before the sales thread goes up, I just quickly wanted to share with you all this news!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

Illum said:


> SR41.....
> so 4.5V, 25-32 mAh. it won't last 20 seconds before it dead reckons to dim mode.
> 
> 
> but I want one! XD



Please check updated run-times. It went way beyond both of our estimates.....


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

reppans said:


> Beautiful piece and fabulous idea but the current draw required to yield 20+ lumens must be massive for these tiny button cells designed for a fraction of a milliamp.
> 
> Any chance of a sub-/low- lumen version (or better yet multi-mode) that might have some continuous runtime on those cells? I know I'm one of the few low lumen/runtime enthusiasts here, but I personally find something in 0.5-1.0 lumen range to be ideal for task work in dark environments with dark-adapted eyes.
> 
> Love the idea of having a jewelry quality light in case emergencies... but most of my emergencies have been about close task work and runtime.



I just wanted to let you know, that during a continous run-time test, that is still running, going on 40 minutes. It has dropped down to about 2 lumens after 10 mins, but it has been keeping that 2 lumen mark in the past 30 mins. (still running) So this might be the light, you were looking for after all!


----------



## phosphor22 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the updates on runtimes George! This light looks great.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

Just wanted everyone to know, that sales thread will go up at 7pm PST. I will make an announcement and post a link here as well, as you can look for it in the WTS Titanium and Exotic Flashlights Forum


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

phosphor22 said:


> Thanks for all the updates on runtimes George! This light looks great.



By the way, the light is still running on about 1-2 lumens after 1 hour and 20 mins.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sale thread is up HERE


----------



## Wendee (Aug 7, 2016)

George7806 said:


> By the way, the light is still running on about 1-2 lumens after 1 hour and 20 mins.



Wow! I wasn't expecting that it would run that long because it's so incredibly tiny. Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 7, 2016)

Just ordered mine.  Quick question - will one set of batteries be included? Just wondering if I need to order some in advance of receiving the light.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 8, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Just ordered mine.  Quick question - will one set of batteries be included? Just wondering if I need to order some in advance of receiving the light.



Hi Sean, I did specify in the sales thread the exact battery type to use, also made a not about not including any batteries with the purchase. You'll need 3x Maxell SR41W high drain batteries. Let me know, if you have any more questions!


----------



## reppans (Aug 8, 2016)

George7806 said:


> ...Btw. I think, you'll be happy with my next design, which will have features, like the ones you were talking about.
> 
> I just wanted to add, that if you run the batteries down, it will have that 1 lumen illumination, for quite a long time.



Thanks for the explanation and runtime test. I like high output, just not at the expense of low lumens or runtime. Killing the batteries to get a comfortable dark-adapted reading output (for example) is not going to work for me. I'll keep an eye open for your later designs though... love the size and craftsmanship.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 8, 2016)

reppans said:


> Thanks for the explanation and runtime test. I like high output, just not at the expense of low lumens or runtime. Killing the batteries to get a comfortable dark-adapted reading output (for example) is not going to work for me. I'll keep an eye open for your later designs though... love the size and craftsmanship.



Thanks for your response, I understand your reasons. The next one should be more of what you're looking for:thumbsup:


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 8, 2016)

I want the polished Ti with installed tritium, ,thanks


----------



## George7806 (Aug 8, 2016)

jalano1222 said:


> I want the polished Ti with installed tritium, ,thanks



I have confirmed your purchase in the sales thread, thank you!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 8, 2016)

BTW - This light needs a name!


----------



## archimedes (Aug 8, 2016)

Isn't it called the Nucleus ?


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Archimedes, you win the prize!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 8, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Isn't it called the Nucleus ?



Yes, it is called Nucleus! Although I forgot to add the name in the original sales post, it was added later on. Thanks, for pointing it out!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 8, 2016)

You're right - I do recall reading that. There's a lot of info in the first post. Great name for a super tiny light!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 8, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> You're right - I do recall reading that. There's a lot of info in the first post. Great name for a super tiny light!



Thank You, I was thinking about it for a while... There is a name for this new brand as well, but I'm not going to announce it, until I check if there is any trademark on it.


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 9, 2016)

Will you be making them in copper?

One of the two *Mokume Gane Nucleus* made will be awarded to a lucky winner:
When and how is this going to work?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 9, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*



RGRAY said:


> Will you be making them in copper?
> 
> One of the two *Mokume Gane Nucleus* made will be awarded to a lucky winner:
> When and how is this going to work?



I might make a small small batch in copper, and brass, depending on the demand.If anyone is interested owning a copper version, please let me know, and I'll see, what I can do.
The mokume giveaway will happen, once all the 3 batches are sold. In order to qualify, you have to own one of this light, and you'll have to participate in a photo contest. I will post the exact details, in the next couple of days.


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*



George7806 said:


> I might make a small small batch in copper, and brass, depending on the demand...



OK, *I DEMAND ONE! 

*Any chance of a run of regular Damascus?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*



RGRAY said:


> OK, *I DEMAND ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> *Any chance of a run of regular Damascus?



If you're the only one, who wants one, it's going to have a hell of a pricetag

I'll see about Damascus as well. If these sell out fairly quickly, I'm thinking about making small batches of 25 of each Brass, Copper, Damascus, Mokume Gane. Will see, what the future brings, I will start working on my next design at the end of this month....I already have a good idea about looks and features:thumbsup:


----------



## mk2rocco (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh no.... I may have to get a copper if you make them.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 10, 2016)

mk2rocco said:


> Oh no.... I may have to get a copper if you make them.



If I do decide to make them, I'll let you know!


----------



## phosphor22 (Aug 10, 2016)

mk2rocco said:


> Oh no.... I may have to get a copper if you make them.




Oh no! Me too! So... count me in for copper.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 11, 2016)

phosphor22 said:


> Oh no! Me too! So... count me in for copper.



I'll put a list together, and message everyone, when they are available. It should be about 6-8 weeks...


----------



## helios123 (Aug 11, 2016)

Put me in the list for one brass and one copper!!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 11, 2016)

helios123 said:


> Put me in the list for one brass and one copper!!



You got it!:thumbsup:


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 11, 2016)

I will be watching this, could be interested in a damascus or Mokume Gane depending on price. Or maybe just copper.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 12, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> I will be watching this, could be interested in a damascus or Mokume Gane depending on price. Or maybe just copper.



I'll let you know, if it becomes available. Making other finishes are depending (besides some other details) how this finish sells. The only one I can tell you that will be up for sale for sure, is the brass version, as I have about 20 of these already, only missing a small component....


----------



## George7806 (Aug 16, 2016)

I have posted the photo contest details at the end of the sales thread description. Look for the *green* text.
Also, the 2nd part of the first batch has been shipped out, and I've added a tracking number to your PayPal transaction. You should be receiving an email from Paypal with details.
Let me know, if you have any questions about the photo contest!


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

George for the photo contest ,can I use props ? For example another light next to nucleus?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 17, 2016)

jalano1222 said:


> George for the photo contest ,can I use props ? For example another light next to nucleus?



Yes, anything is allowed, as long as the Nucleus is on the photo as well.


----------



## phosphor22 (Aug 18, 2016)

As I mentioned in the sales post, the Ti is great.
Brass - yes; an anodized version (green or deep blue) one would be nice too...


----------



## George7806 (Aug 18, 2016)

phosphor22 said:


> As I mentioned in the sales post, the Ti is great.
> Brass - yes; an anodized version (green or deep blue) one would be nice too...



You'll be in for a pleasant surprise.... Next Friday, the Brass version will be announced, and the special edition will be revealed! 
A few days after the announcement, they will be available....


----------



## nollij (Aug 21, 2016)

George7806 said:


> I'll put a list together, and message everyone, when they are available. It should be about 6-8 weeks...



Please put me down for a copper version as well


----------



## write2dgray (Aug 21, 2016)

Please keep me posted on the copper as well. Thanks!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 21, 2016)

nollij said:


> Please put me down for a copper version as well





write2dgray said:


> Please keep me posted on the copper as well. Thanks!



You got it!


----------



## George7806 (Aug 21, 2016)

Few quick shots of the Nucleus Prototype as promised. As far as the Brass and Special Edition version, they will both be announced and revealed Wed. evening. (I moved it earlier from Friday) Sales for the new finishes will start on Sunday.
As you can tell from the pictures, the prototype was very close in size of the final version. What it lacked was grooves for o-rings, Tritium slots, key-ring holder and Sapphire glass (it had a 7.7mm optical glass) and it was made of aluminum and brass, instead of Titanium.
With its tight tolerances it was pushing the limits of my small manual lathe. Anyways, I thought it might be interesting to see, what this all started with, and helps to pass time until the other versions are introduced.

Here they are:








Posing with the final version.





On top of a TM36


----------



## phosphor22 (Aug 22, 2016)

Look - cousins!
I like the polished brass/polished aluminum together.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 22, 2016)

My QTC pills came in the mail today and I tried one out on the Nucleus. It works really well to adjust the levels, but it's too thick and the tail doesn't screw in enough to be secured by the o-ring. Neat concept though - I'm gonna think on how to get it to work.


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 22, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

That was such a great idea Sean. Think it would work if George modified his design a bit? Such a simple idea to greatly enhance the lights versatility. I wonder if the how the tiny threads would hold up...


----------



## George7806 (Aug 22, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> My QTC pills came in the mail today and I tried one out on the Nucleus. It works really well to adjust the levels, but it's too thick and the tail doesn't screw in enough to be secured by the o-ring. Neat concept though - I'm gonna think on how to get it to work.





egginator1 said:


> That was such a great idea Sean. Think it would work if George modified his design a bit? Such a simple idea to greatly enhance the lights versatility. I wonder if the how the tiny threads would hold up...



I have also received some 1mm x 4mm QTC pills and yes, they work quite well. The only way to modify the tail, is to mill a small inset blind hole into the bottom. The only issue with this, is that you'd get into the small tapped hole from the other side. If I remember correctly, there is only 0.010 - 0.020 material left between the bottom of the tail and the bottom of the split-ring hole. With this modification, the light would lose it's water resistance, unless the split ring holder or the 2-56 grub screw was permanently attached with thread sealant.
My other small issue with having the QTC pill in, that you need quite a bit of force, to achive full or close to full brightness, due to the small size of the light.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

George, I was hesitant to talk about mods to your light here out of respect for your work. But, since you bring up the topic, what about trimming down the brass light engine a little bit on the battery contact side? Do you think taking off a few hundredths of an inch would affect its ability to screw solidly into the battery tube?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 22, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

No worries, I know, that any design could benefit from improvements, and my design, is no exception. As far as taking material off on the contact side, would have the same issue....only about 0.016 is the overhang of the battery contact, so to accommodate the QTC pill, would need 0.040 taken off, so that wouldn't work. I believe, the only way to accomplish this, is milling an inset in the bottom of the tailcap....but you might run into other issues as there would be a hole behind the QTC, so pressing would not happen in the center from the backside, but from the sides.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

On an other note, this would be a perfect element in a concept battery-tube add-on I have designed for this light. The only reason it hasn't seen any daylight, is the fact, that I couldn't control the current intake, which would make the light over heat and out of power in about 15 mins. I will post more details about this add-on later, and if there is enough interest, it might be available after all. What I can tell you about it, that it is the same diameter as this light, so it could be added easily twisting it in place of the tail-cap. It uses some very uncommon AAAAA (or 5A) batteries that are 200mA batteries with a discharge rate of nearly 2C. 3 of them on full charge are able to provide around 1000 mA current to the LED. At 1 Amp the surrounding material cannot dissipate the heat efficiently, so adding a QTC would resolve this issue. Once I have completed a prototype, I will post some pictures for reference.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

George - you've got some great creative ideas. I'm excited to see the designs you come up with.


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is great stuff!


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 22, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

Double post....sorry


----------



## George7806 (Aug 23, 2016)

*World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> George - you've got some great creative ideas. I'm excited to see the designs you come up with.



I have some good news for the ones wanting to use QTC. After playing around with the 1mm x 4mm QTC , I managed to cut it in half (actually less than half, making it to be about 0.013 thick instead of the original 0.040. This way it fits on top of the battery, with the o-ring still engaged, even when the light is off. After t this modofication the QTC is a bit more sensitive to pressure, which for me seems to be on the plus side, as you need less force to control brightness. With the decreased thickness the brightness adjustment is a little more tricky, and the very low levels are a bit hard to set, but once you set your brightness it stays there...it's manageable , and easy to reach maximum brightness. Also, it's important, to find a way to keep the QTC in the center of the battery, instead of sliding to the side. What you need, is a sharp thin razor blade, and since there are no electronics inside, you just need to try and slice straight. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me here or at my email. It is not a perfect solution, but it's a solution for now, if you wanted to use a QTC


----------



## George7806 (Aug 23, 2016)

One more interesting feature of having a sensitive QTC. If you set the brightness about midway, a press on the tail would give you a max brightness temporary, while it is pressed. This is caused by the few thousands of tolerance between the inside and ouside thread.


----------



## phosphor22 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*



George7806 said:


> I have some good news for the ones wanting to use QTC. After playing around with the 1mm x 4mm QTC , I managed to cut it in half (actually less than half, making it to be about 0.013 thick instead of the original 0.040. This way it fits on top of the battery, with the o-ring still engaged, even when the light is off. After t this modofication the QTC is a bit more sensitive to pressure, which for me seems to be on the plus side, as you need less force to control brightness. With the decreased thickness the brightness adjustment is a little more tricky, and the very low levels are a bit hard to set, but once you set your brightness it stays there...it's manageable , and easy to reach maximum brightness. Also, it's important, to find a way to keep the QTC in the center of the battery, instead of sliding to the side. What you need, is a sharp thin razor blade, and since there are no electronics inside, you just need to try and slice straight. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me here or at my email. It is not a perfect solution, but it's a solution for now, if you wanted to use a QTC



Tried this too -- and it works -- although it is a little tricky to adjust the light level.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

I agree... If there is an other run for the exotic material, I will make one, that will work with a QTC pill, my next design will have a driver though.


----------



## George7806 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*


Here is the new contest for existing and future owners of Nucleus! If you have one Brass or Special Edition, or if you have a regular one, that you haven't entered into the last contest, here is your 2nd chance. If you've been thinking about getting one of these lights, I still have some available. Currently, I have about 6 Brass version, and about 30 Titanium, that can be sold as brushed, polished or I can make a Special Edition of your choice. We're getting close to the point, where I can put the Mokume Gane Edition up for contest, so keep checking back to this thread!

If you're interested in buying the Brushed Titanium or Polished Titanium Version you can do it *HERE.

*For the Special Edition (Galaxy Collection) and Brass Version, please check out this thread *HERE.*

You can see the exact contest rules below the picture:








*New Photo Contest for a fully loaded (Tritium) Nucleus of your choice !!


**The winner of this contest will be receiving one Nucleus of their choice. **The deadline for **submitting your photo** will be **11/06/16**.

In order to qualify for this contest, you either have to own the Brass or the Special Edition Nucleus, or own one of the regular brushed or polished Titanium and haven't submitted any photos for the last contest.

**Contest Description: 

*_This contest has to do with my other hobby, photography. You will have to submit the "coolest" photo with this light in it. By "coolest" I mean by having this light in an interesting place, surroundings or situation. There is not many rules about this part, you don't have to use professional grade cameras, you can shoot with phones or even with film cameras. Feel free to be creative.
_
*Rules of the photos you submit:

*- The photograph you are using, has to be taken by *YOU* in whole. You are permitted to use Photoshop, as long as using your own photo. 
- Photo needs to be in focus (no blurry shots please!)
- It needs to be at least 1920x1080 or 2 MegaPixel
- One photo per light you've purchased. (Posting a photo at the time of receiving your light will not count as your submission, but if that's what you'd like to use for the contest, you can.) 
- All submission has to be done by 11/06/2016 (Winner will be announced on 9/15/16 getting his light shipped the next day) (Once we reach the required number of sale for the *Mokume Gane version*, you'll be able to submit one more picture to win that one.)
- Post your photo in the sales thread with the description *"Photo contest"

(With any questions about the contest, please pm or email me at [email protected])*


----------



## George7806 (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: World Smallest Titanium Light using a High Power LED (Nichia 219B 93CRI) Comp...*

The Exotic Edition is completed, announced, and will be up for sale on 12/15/16. You can read more details and see pictures of them *HERE

*


----------



## tigergears (Dec 18, 2016)

Placed my order. Can't wait to see these little guys. Such a cool little torch.


----------



## George7806 (Jan 23, 2017)

*New **Photo Contest for a Very Special version of the **Mokume Gane Nucleus.**The winner of this contest will be receiving a **one of a kind Mokume Gane Nucleus** fully loaded with tritium vials, shipped)
**Contest Description: 

*_This contest has to do with my other hobby, photography. You will have to submit the "coolest" photo with this light in it. By "coolest" I mean by having this light in an interesting place, surroundings or situation. There is not many rules about this part, you don't have to use professional grade cameras, you can shoot with phones or even with film cameras. Feel free to be creative.
_
*Rules of the photos you submit **(Please read, as there are a few changes, compared to previous contests):*- The photograph you are using, has to be taken by *YOU* in whole. You are permitted to use Photoshop, as long as using your own photo. 
- You have to be the owner of this flashlight.
- At least one Nucleus needs to be on the photo.
- Photo needs to be in focus (no blurry shots please!)
- It needs to be at least 1920x1080 or 2 MegaPixel
- Two photo per person. If you own at least one of these lights, you're qualified to enter this contest.
- All submission has to be done by 2/18/2017 (Winner will be announced on 2/20/2017 getting his light shipped the next day) (Once we reach the required number of sale for the *Mokume Gane version*, you'll be able to submit one more picture to win that one.)
- Please send your submission to: *[email protected] (In order to stay completely unbiased, my wife will be the one opening your emails, and saving the photos in a specific folder. I will decide the winner, without knowing which photos were submitted by whom.)**

With any questions about the contest, please pm or email me at [email protected]**(This email is not for contest photos, for your submissions, use the one above)**
*

*This will be the last photo contest for this flashlight. It is a one of a kind special edition Mokume Gane version, that has been etched, heat treated and some other surface treatment was done to achieve the current finish. It was not offered for the standard Mokume Gane version, as there is a high chance of ruining the light by doing all these treatments to it. Although the Tritium vials are not installed in this light, it will be installed before it's shipped out. Here it is:

Photo contest Grand Prize:


*














*Group shot, with some of the other versions (The grand prize is the Mokume Gane Only!):




*


----------



## George7806 (Jul 16, 2017)

Guessing Game Contest with a Polished Ti version as a grand price. See the contest HERE:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...en-to-all-members-here)&p=5114649#post5114649


----------

